# How do I change my address on my passport?



## Malengwa (5 Oct 2013)

I have changed my home address.  How do I go about changing my address on my passport?  Do I have to pay for a completely new passport?  I still have 5 years left on my current passport.


----------



## salaried (5 Oct 2013)

There is no address on your passport.


----------



## STEINER (5 Oct 2013)

Addresses can change a lot over 10 years so I guess that is a good reason not to have the address on a passport.


----------



## Malengwa (7 Oct 2013)

Thanks for the above replies.  While there is no address on the actual passport, does the Dept. of Foreign Affairs not need some kind of contact details including updated address?


----------



## huskerdu (7 Oct 2013)

Assuming that you are an Irish Citizen, then no, the Irish Dept of Foreign Affairs do not keep an database of irish passport holders. 
Why would they need to ?


----------



## Malengwa (7 Oct 2013)

If something happens to you while abroad how do they know who to contact?


----------



## sustanon (7 Oct 2013)

It's best to put emergency contact details on your flight, or with the hotel you're staying at.


----------



## dereko1969 (7 Oct 2013)

There is space for emergency contact details on your passport, if that changes then I personally wouldn't go changing my passport for it.


----------



## Bronte (8 Oct 2013)

Malengwa said:


> If something happens to you while abroad how do they know who to contact?


 
Presumable the police/Embassy will be able to trace you via your credit card, other ID, the person you are travelling with and things like that.  In any case your name alone on the passport will help.


----------



## so-crates (8 Oct 2013)

Malengwa said:


> If something happens to you while abroad how do they know who to contact?



Logically,an address on your passport would not necessarily help in that case (what if you live alone or everyone was away). Best thing to do is have a clearly labelled emergency contact. As Bronte has said, there are several avenues of identification open but having your name is the most important one. Hopefully it would never come to that and you would be able to make contact yourself in every case.


----------



## RainyDay (8 Oct 2013)

You can get an email reminder of passport expiry;

http://www.dfa.ie/home/index.aspx?id=81861


----------

